# Enums/Konstanten in UML-Klassendiagrammen?



## byte (26. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

ich frage mich derzeit, wie man Konstanten - im speziellen die seit Java 5 eingeführten Enums - in Klassendiagrammen der UML deklariert!? Habe leider kein UML-Buch, aber im Netz finde ich dazu irgendwie nicht wirklich was. Also folgender Beispielcode:


```
public class Foobar {
  enum Mode { MODE_1, MODE_2, MODE_3 }

  private Mode mode;

  ...

}
```

Wie würde bei sowas das Klassendiagramm aussehen? Enums sind ja nun ein spezielles Java-Sprachmittel, aber wie bildet man denn generell Konstanten in Klassendiagrammen ab?

Danke im Voraus,

MFG byto


----------



## byte (26. Sep 2006)

Das wissen wohl nicht mal die Jungs von Borland, denn Together Architect stellt Enums (trotz Java 5 Support) nicht dar. :roll:
Also es stehen lediglich die Namen der Enums drin, aber sie sind weder als Enums gekennzeichnet, noch wird ihr Inhalt angezeigt.  :autsch:


----------

